# [WoW] Unterschied Armbrust ---&lt;&lt; Bogen?



## Mahni (7. November 2005)

Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen einer Armbrust und einem Bogen?
Verwendet man dafür andere Projektile, wenn ja welche und wo erhältlich?

Was bringen Armbrüste ggü. Bogen, sind die stärker oder einfach nur ein Tüpfchen auf dem I. Was ist eine Armbrust und warum haben das die wenigsten Jäger, doch ein Nachteil?


----------



## Chemenu (7. November 2005)

*AW: Unterschied Armbrust ---<< Bogen?*

Soweit ich weiß verschiesst eine Armbrust gewöhnlich keine Pfeile sondern kleinere Bolzen...
Genau kenn ich mich da aber auch ned aus...   

Gibts denn noch Jäger die einen Bogen verwenden?

cu


----------



## Mahni (7. November 2005)

*AW: Unterschied Armbrust ---<< Bogen?*



			
				Chemenu am 07.11.2005 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich weiß verschiesst eine Armbrust gewöhnlich keine Pfeile sondern kleinere Bolzen...
> Genau kenn ich mich da aber auch ned aus...
> 
> Gibts denn noch Jäger die einen Bogen verwenden?
> ...




Logo viele Jäger Nachtelfen verwenden einen Bogen sieht doch cooler aus  aber danke dir


----------



## MICHI123 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Unterschied Armbrust ---<< Bogen?*



			
				Mahni am 07.11.2005 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen einer Armbrust und einem Bogen?
> Verwendet man dafür andere Projektile, wenn ja welche und wo erhältlich?
> 
> Was bringen Armbrüste ggü. Bogen, sind die stärker oder einfach nur ein Tüpfchen auf dem I. Was ist eine Armbrust und warum haben das die wenigsten Jäger, doch ein Nachteil?


naja nen gewehr ist halt doch fetter als ne armbrust. net? genauer, schiesst weiter, schneler nachlachladbar.
ich glaub nen bogen hat pfeile, ne armbrust hat bolzen.
armbrust ist ne art weiterentwicklung von nem bogen. die kann man glaub ich auch viel präziser halten, da man nicht die ganze kraft von dem bogen auf nen par fingern hat, sondern die sene eingespannt wird. 
wenn du Bolzen für die willst, geh zu nem waffenhändler, der wird sowas haben und dich auch beraten können.


----------



## Rosini (7. November 2005)

*AW: Unterschied Armbrust ---<< Bogen?*

hier stand schwachsinn


----------



## INU-ID (7. November 2005)

*AW: Unterschied Armbrust ---<< Bogen?*

Gehts hier um ein Spiel?


----------



## Rosini (7. November 2005)

*AW: Unterschied Armbrust ---<< Bogen?*



			
				INU-ID am 07.11.2005 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Gehts hier um ein Spiel?


Ich hab es auch zu spät gemerkt. Der Thread is ja im WoW Forum. Hab ich doch glatt die RL Unterschiede zum Bogen - Armbrust beschrieben 
Dieses WoW Forum verwirrt total, wenn man über die "Top 100" auf Threads antwortet


----------



## Mahni (7. November 2005)

*AW: Unterschied Armbrust ---<< Bogen?*



			
				MICHI123 am 07.11.2005 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Mahni am 07.11.2005 15:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




aha und was bringt das für einen Vorteil /Nachteil ich mein den Figuren ist das doch gleichwertig ob man jetzt präziser die Waffe hält, ich glaube das war eine allgemeine Erklärung aber ich meine ja bezüglich auf Wow  ob das jetzt mehr Schaden macht oder was das überhaupt bringt?


----------



## Chemenu (7. November 2005)

*AW: Unterschied Armbrust ---<< Bogen?*



			
				Mahni am 07.11.2005 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Chemenu am 07.11.2005 15:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mann bin ich heute bescheuert...     

Ich hab einfach in den Top 100 auf den Thread geklickt und gar ned gesehen dass er im WoW Forum steht...
Ich dachte du meinst das allgemein!   

Dann vergiss das besser, ich spiele nämlich kein WoW.
Ich denke da können dir die Profis eher weiterhelfen.   

Ich werd mir jetz mal n Kaffee holen oder so...  

/EDIT:

Ah, ich seh schon...
...es gibt noch mehr Leute die so verplant sind wie ich...


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (7. November 2005)

*AW: Unterschied Armbrust ---<< Bogen?*



			
				INU-ID am 07.11.2005 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Gehts hier um ein Spiel?


Nutz halt nicht die 1000-Aktuellste-Threads-Ansicht, sondern - wie es sich gehört - die Forenansicht: dann weisst du, dass es sich um ein Spiel dreht (und sogar um welches).


----------



## genesis666 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Unterschied Armbrust ---<< Bogen?*



			
				Rosini am 07.11.2005 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 07.11.2005 15:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenigistens gibts noch ein paar Menschen die auch im RL leben!

Greetz Genesis


----------



## MICHI123 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Unterschied Armbrust ---<< Bogen?*

ROFL
beschreib ich doch glatt die unterschiede bogen armbrust im RL!

das ist aber auch doof, ich geh immer auf die 100 neusten und dann steht da sowas. ,wie soll man das erkenen? ein [WoW] vor den wow threads wäre gut!
mach ich auch so bei meinen threads zb [fear]


----------



## skicu (7. November 2005)

*AW: Unterschied Armbrust ---<< Bogen?*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 07.11.2005 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 07.11.2005 15:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wozu ist die Top100 dann da?

Hab das auch eben erst kapiert, dass hier von dem merkwürdigen Spiel geredet wird...


----------



## Mahni (7. November 2005)

*AW: Unterschied Armbrust ---<< Bogen?*



			
				genesis666 am 07.11.2005 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Rosini am 07.11.2005 15:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




KANN MIR JETZT BITTE jemand die Frage beantworten  ^^ im SPIEL World of WArcraft ist meine Frage was eine Armbrust im ggs. zum Bogen bringt, mit was man das schiesst in welcher Region die erhältlich sind und was eine Armbrust ist^^

bin dankbar für alle Wow-Antworten ^^ aber auch danke an die anderen war nett gemeint aber leider falsch


----------



## INU-ID (7. November 2005)

*AW: Unterschied Armbrust ---<< Bogen?*

*rofl*

btw: das ich hier im WoW forum war hab ich net gepeilt. Mich hat das Wort "Nachtelfen" etwas verwirrt.     

Sorry fürn Spam...


----------



## Mahni (7. November 2005)

*AW: Unterschied Armbrust ---<< Bogen?*



			
				INU-ID am 07.11.2005 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> *rofl*
> 
> btw: das ich hier im WoW forum war hab ich net gepeilt. Mich hat das Wort "Nachtelfen" etwas verwirrt.
> 
> Sorry fürn Spam...



LOL


----------



## Niemand3214 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Unterschied Armbrust ---<< Bogen?*



			
				Mahni am 07.11.2005 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> genesis666 am 07.11.2005 15:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



armbrust is eher selten zu finden da es nicht viele gibt ca 15. diese sind meist seeeeehr langsam ca 2.90 bis 3.10 speed dafür aber hohen schaden. außerdem verschießen sie pfeile wie der bogen im alterac tal gibt es eine gute armbrust als questbelohnung. 

bei bögen und gewehren gibt es sehr schnelle 1.30 bis langsam so 2.90 speed. für gewehre muss man patonen kaufen


----------



## Homerclon (7. November 2005)

*AW: Unterschied Armbrust ---<< Bogen?*



			
				MICHI123 am 07.11.2005 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> ROFL
> beschreib ich doch glatt die unterschiede bogen armbrust im RL!
> 
> das ist aber auch doof, ich geh immer auf die 100 neusten und dann steht da sowas. ,wie soll man das erkenen? ein [WoW] vor den wow threads wäre gut!
> mach ich auch so bei meinen threads zb [fear]


Da ist der Unterschied das Threads die z.b. "Fear" als Thema haben sich in einem allgemeinen "Action"-Forum befinden, für WoW allerdings gibts einen eigenen Bereich.
Wenn man die Funktion "Die Aktuellsten 100 Beiträge" nutzt, dann sind die in "Allgemein", "PC Games"(Spiele  ), "PC Games Hardware" und "Services" unterteilt.
Daher sollte man schonmal merken das es sich nicht um ein vergleich von echten(Real Life) Bögen/Armbrüsten handeln kann, wenn man sich die "Die Aktuellsten 100 Beiträge aus www.PCGames.de" ansieht.

Ansonsten steht auch noch Links oben "> World of WarCraft", oder je nachdem in welchem Forumsbereich man ist.

War das jetzt Spam? Wenn ja dann entschuldige ich mich dafür.


----------



## Rinderteufel (7. November 2005)

*AW: Unterschied Armbrust ---<< Bogen?*



			
				genesis666 am 07.11.2005 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Rosini am 07.11.2005 15:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso RL? Der hat bestimmt nu Wikipedia zitiert. 
Hab mal den Threadtitel angepasst, damit das anderen Leuten nicht mehr passiert.


----------



## kaioshin (7. November 2005)

bögen sind extrem schnell und haben einen relativ niedrigen max-dmg (abgesehen von rhok'delar).
armbrüste hingegen sind sehr langsam und haben einen sehr hohen max-dmg.

ob man nun einen bogen oder eine armbrust nimmt ist eigentlich egal, denn für pvp ist es vorallem wichtig, dass man einen hohen max-dmg mit der waffe hat. für pve zählen dann wieder die DPS.


----------



## HerrKarl (7. November 2005)

*AW: Unterschied Armbrust ---<< Bogen?*

Also in WoW is der Unterschied eigentlich ganz einfach 

Bogen ist meistens schneller und kommt wesentlich öfter vor (ist also eher für Jäger die dauernd schießen).
Armbrüste sind fast nur als blaue Gegenstände zu finden (bis auf die zwei beim Händler), sind langsamer, aber dafür meistens stärker. Also eher etwas für Leute die das Ding nur zum anlocken benutzen, zB Krieger   

Das ist zumindest der Unterschied den ich empfinde...obwohl ich sowieso meistens mit Äxten und Dolchen um mich werfe ^^


----------



## aph (8. November 2005)

*AW: Unterschied Armbrust ---<< Bogen?*



			
				MICHI123 am 07.11.2005 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> ROFL
> beschreib ich doch glatt die unterschiede bogen armbrust im RL!
> 
> das ist aber auch doof, ich geh immer auf die 100 neusten und dann steht da sowas. ,wie soll man das erkenen? ein [WoW] vor den wow threads wäre gut!
> mach ich auch so bei meinen threads zb [fear]



Dafür haste es aber gut erklärt, finde ich. 

Bezüglich WoW: Gibt keinen generellen Unterschied. Es gibt schnelle und langsame Bögen/Armbrüste/Schusswaffen, gute und schlechte Bögen/Armbrüste/Schusswaffen.

Ein Jäger spezialisiert sich zunächst auf eine Sorte Waffen: Entweder Schusswaffen oder Bögen/Armbrüste, weil er dann entweder Köcher oder Munitionsbeutel nutzen kann. Ist doof, wenn man die ständig wechseln muss.

Für Ingenieure bieten sich Schusswaffen an, da sie die nötige Munition dann selbst herstellen können. Ab Thorium-Patronen ist das aber wieder egal, da man die kostenlos in Thorium-Pfeile umtauschen kann.

Gegen Level 60 sollte man eh alles 3 gelernt haben, da man immer wieder mal ne geile Armbrust/Bogen oder Schusswaffe findet. Und es wäre ja doof, wenn man die dann nicht nutzen könnte. Von Skill 1(ungelernt) auf 300(maximal) zu kommen, dauert nicht lang.

Generell sind langsame Waffen zu bevorzugen, da sie weniger Muni verbrauchen.

Gute Jäger-Waffen gegen Ende (Auswahl, keine Bigraid-Bossdrops, keine Battleground-Rewards):
Satyrbogen (Düsterbruch Ost)
Greifenlangbogen (diverse Gegner)
Herzsuchende Armbrust (diverse Gegner)
Riphook (Bogen von Blackrock-Boss)
Gepanzerte(?) Armbrust (Stratholme-Bossdrop)
Antiker Knochenbogen
 (Drop aus Scholomance)

Nur Beispiele.


----------

